# PWT C19 and marksmanship badges



## OldDog (21 Aug 2019)

Now that Rangers have been issued the C19 I’m trying to find the PWT guidelines for the C19 and also requirements for achieving marksmanship badges for rangers using the C19.
I appreciate any help I can get. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MilEME09 (22 Aug 2019)

Given its a bolt action rifle I imagine the old Lee Enfield guidelines apply until new guidelines are written, if they havent already.


----------



## OldDog (22 Aug 2019)

Does anyone have the PWT and marksmanship info for the lee enfield?


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Aug 2019)

I have a Ranger buddy who I have passed the query on to.

Will advise if/when I hear back.

NS


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Aug 2019)

Here's a start:


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Aug 2019)

I also found a draft copy of the detailed portion of the shoot.

See attached.

Note, this is a draft version only - there may be a newer approved version on the street.

NS


----------



## OldDog (22 Aug 2019)

Thanks that’s exactly what I’m looking for.


----------

